# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Fitness Ally, personal home fitness assistant, Twenty Billion Neurons GmbH (TwentyBN), Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Twenty Billion Neurons GmbH (TwentyBN)

----------


## Airicist

Fitness Ally - live, personal, and on-demand fitness coaching
January 22, 2021




> One-on-one, live, and on-demand fitness coaching are not mutually exclusive. Train with Allie, the first interactive digital fitness coach who helps you with form, motivates you to push yourself, and build workouts personalized to your strengths and weaknesses.

----------

